# sliding ragtops



## b_boy02000

ok ive seen these and im wondering if it would be a good idea. first lemme start off by telling you that i live in washington wich is known for wet weather, but sometimes its pretty decent. would a sliding rag top be practical on my truck? its a daily so it will always be in the elements. do you think that iw would leak causing my interior to mold? of for the ragtop itself to mold?

here is a site i found that sells them. if your not too buisy, take a look and gimme ur imput

thanx 



Last edited by b_boy02000 at Jun 24 2004, 11:15 PM


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO

where tha link?


----------



## b_boy02000

> _Originally posted by OffThaHorseCEO_@Jun 25 2004, 04:02 PM
> *where tha link?*


 shit sorry

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/ragtopsunroofs.html


----------



## crenshaw magraw

i don't know if it would leak,

but its a very easy way to steal your ride,all u would have to do is cut the material and your in your car.

my friend almost had her bug stollen the exzact same way,the only thing that saved her was the kill switch she had installed.

something to think about.


----------



## Mark

one guy had one on his explorer...killer suv. and it had a full slide top and i asked if it lecks. he said theres a 3 foot hole in my roof...what do you think. and people have jacked it before


----------



## black sheep

ttt with this topic...i wanna get one also but im not to sure about the whole leakiing issue since i live in miami where we have a hurricane every other day lol...does anyone have one or knows some one who has one and does it leak alot???


----------



## tofnlow

no they dont leak well if you instal it properly i guess but thats like everything. i had one on my s10 i got it from streetbeatcustoms.com there not to hard to instal neither


----------



## black sheep

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jun 8 2006, 10:30 PM~5577976
> *no they dont leak well if you instal it properly i guess but thats like everything. i had one on my s10 i got it from streetbeatcustoms.com there not to hard to instal neither
> *


after you installed it did you have to repaint the roof/car??


----------



## tofnlow

when i did mine the truck was in the process of being hevily modified so yes but i have seen some installed without painting use tape and a scroll saw and drill a whole in the corners thats the easiest way i found. just make sure you use lots of silicone around the cut part to prevent rusting.


----------



## enough_talkin

friend of mine had one on a suburban...it only leaked once and that was in a nasty ass downpour...the channels that drain the water off werent big enough so later that week we made some bigger ones with bigger hoses...two of his amps got fried because of that day

if your worried about theft then make a hard filler headliner that will latch onto the frame on the inside...made a 3 piece for his 55'' which we wrapped in matching vinyl...it was pretty stiff...reinforced panel board with a fairly stiff guage aluminum, aluminum and panel board will have to be concave to avoid flexing and the joints were beefed up quite a bit...i forget exactly what i used on the joints but i believe it was some sort of stainless trim...they over lapped eachother on the 2 panels one faced up and one faced down and the center had the rubber seal for house doors to keep it from squeaking

yes someone could still break in but it would be alot easier to get in by busting out a window....he was a friend so i charged him 600 to do it all provided he bought exactly what i wanted and never questioned me 

panel board is faced down and was 1/4'' and all the screws were stainless and countersunk btw....lots of liquid nails also

if you do this dont make it one piece if your opening is big....the trim on the edges are about 70% of the strength....aluminum was mainly to deter the knife swipe after hearing metal against their blade...12 hood type pins held it up with cotter pins


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

ive had ragtops on my trucks and in the shell,its not easy to break in thru the top.the rails are pretty thick.thy dont leak,but streetbeat latch system sucks,go electric.i got a 73 in 4 sale...........never installed still in box(gray vinyl)


----------



## black sheep

i wanna install one but i dont wanna have to repaint the roof =( and is it true that the electric ones dont have as much of an opening as the manual ones??


----------



## black sheep

and thanks very mucho for the help i appriciate it


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2292783/1 no thy make it for every size.if u have the money i put a 44 in glass roof like the caddy station wagon in my f-150.and it opens like 30 in.thy are alil expensive tho.


----------



## AndrewH

I always wanted a black canvas sliding rag in my ext cab silverado with a matching phantom top. I'd probly leak with my luck


when the price halves, I'll buy one


----------



## DrasticNYC

----no leak problems for over 2 years.


----------



## Greenteam

wheres the bridex tops at ? anyone got one for sale???


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jun 20 2006, 09:22 PM~5642223
> *----no leak problems for over 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus, that is one long sliding rag! Is it electrec? If not I have an idea how to make it open and close with one motor and a couple of pullies.


----------



## Gabe61




----------



## Greenteam

anyone know where the bridex tops are at. discontinued?


----------



## DeeLoc

When you install it, tape off the roof around the template, that way you don't fuck up the paint when you cut the hole. Use a airpowered bodysaw, or if you think you can handle it, a sawzall. Use edgelube too.

And just remember everything custom does have pros and cons.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i would never get another! fuck ,cost me a fortune and they took over a month to"make" and ship it.then when i did it i regreted installing it


----------



## AndrewH

one of those things that couldv'e been great by now if they hadnt went out of style years ago... I still want to put one in my ext cab silverado,but 600 bucks is alot for something you gotta custom install yourself. but screw those small ass plexi pop top sun roofs everyone gets put in at the tint shop!


----------



## DeeLoc

It does take a month to make, everything is made in house. I have a friend that works there. It costs $500 to install.


----------



## REYXTC

I got a 35" by 35" rag for 400 and installed professionally for 250.


----------



## DeeLoc

ttt.
New retailer for sliding ragtops coming.....

I'll post up the new site soon.


----------



## lowridejones

streetbeat dont carry the electric rags no more....i just ordered one and it was the last one they had...the dude told me thats it...this is my 3rd electric rag....they dont leak, but my manual one leaked like a fuck....


----------



## DeeLoc

the manuals leak if you spray water to the side of them. the electric ones, the motor goes out on em real quick. We changed out a few of them because of that.

My friend that is the new retailer also has britex tops, they were originally in 70's novas. These are all N.O.S. units, but they are manual also.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

i used electric shears to make my cut out.


----------



## DeeLoc

RAGTOPS ONLINE.com

Here's the site, cheaper than streetbeat.


----------



## PHXKSTM

ragtops are badass silver burban out here has had one for yrs and yrs never leaks all depends on the install


and to the comment before with phantom tops where still around also, wonder what happened to all the escorts and walk through mini trucks with splash patterns went


----------



## AndrewH

I dont see why the electric ones would seal better? I've never seen one

I have a manual and I have to be careful rinsing off the top; I have high water pressure here at the house

The add said 100% weatherproof, and as soon as you see it up close, its obvious it aint.

isnt going to keep my from driving every day


----------



## DeeLoc

well if you can get a hold of an electric one. Inalfa doesn't make them anymore.
Just close that mofo when you store it or the canvas will shrink and make the roof really hard to close.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

didnt feel like readin all of the responces but mine doesnt leak an i didnt even put the deflector on the front of it, i took a pressure washer to all the edges tryin to find leaks an couldnt get a drop

addition to the directions i also put a line of silicone around the edges of it i love it my favorite part of the car!

just take your time cuttin the hole , make it exactly to the pattern supplied an youll have no problems


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

oh an mine is electric an when it close it shut then it all sucks down tight as hell
mine is from streetbeat customs as well

Inalfa electric roof systems
it has the address an phone number to the place in the UK where they make them if anyone needs it


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 6 2009, 06:18 PM~12625621
> *oh an mine is electric an when it close it shut then it all sucks down tight as hell
> mine is from streetbeat customs as well
> 
> Inalfa electric roof systems
> it has the address an phone number to the place in the UK where they make them if anyone needs it
> *



Inalfa isn't making them with material tops anymore, only glass, but not a moonroof, more like the ones found in new cars. Streetbeat is sold out on em.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

well that sucks for yall haha mine was bought like 3 years ago


----------



## DeeLoc

OH Yeah, I forgot to send a big FUCK STREETBEAT out to the L.I.L. fam. If anyone has ordered ragtops through them lately, you're getting fucked. Price wise they are fucking too dam expensive, and they haven't paid their bills.

Order your tops through my boy Chad, tell em I sent you!!!

http://ragtops-online.com/


----------



## AndrewH

If I order a new top for mine, I will get it from him. I doubt i will be able to get Street Beat to warranty any of the damage on mine. 

The more I think about what I'm going to do about it before summertime, the sicker I feel. I really expected better quality for the price and fact that this one was a 'specific model' for my body style. It really is the lowest quality part of the ride...

the hard edge at the back of the first crossbar ripped thru the material on both sides, allowing the back edge of the metal to dig into my candy paint. the whole length of both sides are waves from keeping it open because I could never get it to latch correctly,.the finish is junk,so is the hardware out, and several other small things.

I wish someone would come along and offer a replacement that will fit in the hole in my roof.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 27 2009, 06:43 PM~13132513
> *  If I order a new top for mine, I will get it from him. I doubt i will be able to get Street Beat to warranty any of the damage on mine.
> 
> The more I think about what I'm going to do about it before summertime, the sicker I feel. I really expected better quality for the price and fact that this one was a 'specific model' for my body style. It really is the lowest quality part of the ride...
> 
> the hard edge at the back of the first crossbar ripped thru the material on both sides, allowing the back edge of the metal to dig into my candy paint. the whole length of both sides are waves from keeping it open because I could never get it to latch correctly,.the finish is junk,so is the hardware out, and several other small things.
> 
> I wish someone would come along and offer a replacement that will fit in the hole in my roof.
> *


StreetBeat isn't warranting anything anymore. Send me a pic of the top, inside and out. What size is it?


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Mar 10 2007, 06:59 PM~7451563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## littlerockhhd

I got one from StreetBeat several years ago. Yes it took a minute for them to make it, but it was worth the wait. It was very easy to install, I used a regular 10 inch saw from Wal-mart. I just put carbine blades in it. The guards made it easy to cut straight alone the template.I Cut the corners with a jig saw. It took less than an hour to put in. It closes very tightly, so it would take a lot of force to push water under it,into my wagon.But I still keep it under a cover. So I don't know if it leaks. Also the latches do suck! If you are careful, you won't need to repaint anything. It's definitly a DIY custom :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 2 2009, 07:05 PM~13156958
> *StreetBeat isn't warranting anything anymore. Send me a pic of the top, inside and out. What size is it?
> *


What all do you need pics of? I just took pics on a borrowed cam, and sent to the manufacturer. Trying to work on a deal with them,since I need new handles and want to change colors while I'm at it. Its 37.5x68

this is as far as I can get the thing closed after sitting opened for a long time.










front edges look like this,allowing the metal to scratch the candy patterns











I can get the other pics if it'll help me get a new top sewn any cheaper from your homeboy,lol


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 15 2009, 11:09 AM~13286123
> *What all do you need pics of? I just took pics on a borrowed cam, and sent to the manufacturer. Trying to work on a deal with them,since I need new handles and want to change colors while I'm at it. Its 37.5x68
> 
> this is as far as I can get the thing closed after sitting opened for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front edges look like this,allowing the metal to scratch the candy patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the other pics if it'll help me get a new top sewn any cheaper from your homeboy,lol
> *



Don't send shit to Streetbeat, contrary to their website, how they are the manufacturers, that is a total lie now.

Till about a year ago that was a true statement, but the original owner sold out the retail and internet to some other people. The original owner owns the ragtop manufacturing company. He has a website as well. Chad is a official seller of the tops as well as Streetbeat. But like I said new owners at Streetbeat and a whole bunch of mark ups and bullshit there.

That's white vinyl correct? I would recommend a canvas top, lasts longer.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

anyone know the best way to rewrap these so they dont leak? mine is black right now but i wanna cover it with something to match the paint but im hearing everyone that rewraps them has leaks


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 23 2009, 06:58 AM~13360393
> *anyone know the best way to rewrap these so they dont leak? mine is black right now but i wanna cover it with something to match the paint but im hearing everyone that rewraps them has leaks
> *


I honestly think the ones that are rewrapped in a color that matches the car is done in sunbrella canvas. That stuff is water resistant not waterproof like stayfast.


----------



## bimmer4life2009

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13377275
> *I honestly think the ones that are rewrapped in a color that matches the car is done in sunbrella canvas. That stuff is water resistant not waterproof like stayfast.
> *



Very informative thread thank you.


Lincoln Lights & Bulbs


----------



## scrape'n-by

www.slidingragtops.com seen this online also..check it out..seems like there would be more manufactures than these two..


----------



## mikeps3speed

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15333304
> *www.slidingragtops.com seen this online also..check it out..seems like there would be more manufactures than these two..
> *


Thank you for that site 


Acura Taillights


----------



## jack24panther

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Mar 22 2009, 12:10 AM~13351028
> *Don't send shit to Streetbeat, contrary to their website, how they are the manufacturers, that is a total lie now.
> 
> Till about a year ago that was a true statement, but the original owner sold out the retail and internet to some other people. The original owner owns the ragtop manufacturing company. He has a website as well. Chad is a official seller of the tops as well as Streetbeat. But like I said new owners at Streetbeat and a whole bunch of mark ups and bullshit there.
> 
> That's white vinyl correct? I would recommend a canvas top, lasts longer.
> *



I agree man, streetbeat is junk. All they sell is overpriced crap




hidxenonlights


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Oct 12 2009, 01:52 PM~15333304
> *www.slidingragtops.com seen this online also..check it out..seems like there would be more manufactures than these two..
> *



Actually the side frame pieces are custom extrusions made for the company only...That's why there is only one manufacturer, but slidingragtops.com and ragtops-online.com are distributors.

STREETBEAT CUSTOMS used to manufacture the tops back in the day, but the companies have separated and they are only an overpriced distributor. Your best bet is to call ragtops-online.com, talk to my homie Chad, tell em Dee sent you!


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by jack24panther_@Nov 19 2009, 12:02 PM~15715092
> *I agree man, streetbeat is junk. All they sell is overpriced crap
> hidxenonlights
> *


Cause now all they do is drop ship from manufacturers. The call center is in Minnesota and I don't know how informative their staff truly is.


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 26 2009, 08:18 PM~15793124
> *Actually the side frame pieces are custom extrusions made for the company only...That's why there is only one manufacturer, but slidingragtops.com and ragtops-online.com are distributors.
> 
> STREETBEAT CUSTOMS used to manufacture the tops back in the day, but the companies have separated and they are only an overpriced distributor. Your best bet is to call ragtops-online.com, talk to my homie Chad, tell em Dee sent you!
> *


DANG,i got a brand new 40x40 black vinyl still in the box unopened from streetbeat,had it for about a year now.was gonna put on my coupe deville,but mite put it on my 95'fleetwood.paid close to 800 for it..had one before on my 95'sedan deville.i loved it..


----------



## DeeLoc

to clarify, the companies have only been separated for a year now.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Nov 28 2009, 11:34 AM~15805530
> *to clarify, the companies have only been separated for a year now.
> *


Oh to clarify now, the company is in the process of sale again....so it'll probably be a fucking 8-10 week process to build the tops as they have two dipshits working there now....

RAGTOPS :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## biggboy

[email protected]#$ streetbeat customs.i had ordered a slider long ago..called to ask some questions the fucker was rude..so i called rick of slidingragtops.com and dude was helpfull and friendly and to find out they are the ones manufacturing the tops for streetbeat..what better way then to go straight to the source...thanks for the help rick.. :biggrin:


----------



## Richardtx

What size is this ragtop? I got a lincoln too, yours looks like the size I want.


----------

